# Fishing the chagrin today



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Would anyone be out this evening fishing


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

no bud the rivers are kinda flooded


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I kinda figured


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Just kinda flooded ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just a bit... but hey it makes some good white water rafting!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

With all this rain the river will blown out for a few, Im itchin to get back out myself


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i know me too i might stop by today after work to see what the river is looking like

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Chag. like all the rivers is still high and muddy. Don't see it getting better anytime soon. The forecast for another inch of rain by Tuesday is gona send it right back up. Hopefully it fishes towards the end of next week or the weekend.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

They're calling for rain the end of next week too... We'll be lucky to see one fishable day in the next week and a half


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like it is almost time

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Just in time for another inch of rain!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Fished way up high, took one good fish for a change. No spawning activity at all up there. Clarity just getting to fishable. Pink yarn fly.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats good i was up by lakeshore and one did float by right in fromt of me

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

ReelPower said:


> Fished way up high, took one good fish for a change. No spawning activity at all up there. Clarity just getting to fishable. Pink yarn fly.


Nice man, were you above or below the North Chagrin Reservation? I went out this morning and I think the spawn is on there.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Let's just say I was way upstream from there.


----------

